# SideWalk Sale at Cabelas???



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I was wondering if many of you ever go to sidewalk or tent sales at Cabelas. I have never been to one and might go to on I was wondering if there are good deals their and what kind of merchandise they had at it. Are they worth going to?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I go to the tent sale in Dundee Mi. and they have some great deals if you don't mind digin through to find your size.


----------



## DL ND WANNABE (Jan 5, 2004)

I went to the tent sale at Owatonna last year and all I can say is get there early. We got there about an hour early (8 am start) and didn't even get through the gates until 8:45. Lot of people but also a lot of good deals, it just takes some digging. Found a great deal on a synthetic stock and forearm for my 1100 for $20. Not bad in my mind. I'm sure the sale in EGF isn't quite such a madhouse though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hot damn hoosier all the way from indiana just for a sale? thats dedication


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

its only about a 2 1/2 hour drive (the way i drive that is) im right on the IN MI border


----------

